

New Flash Player with H.264 GPU Decoding for Mac - maccman
http://www.bytearray.org/?p=1957

======
chrisbolt
Download page is <http://labs.adobe.com/downloads/flashplayer10.html> but it
doesn't appear to have propagated yet.

Edit: Ignore this, read reply.

~~~
teilo
No, don't go there. That's the lab page, and only has pre-releases.

Just go to adobe.com and click "Get Adobe Flash Player":
<http://www.adobe.com/go/EN_US-H-GET-FLASH>

You'll get the latest, 10.1.8.76 at present, which is just what TFA said is
out.

~~~
swombat
It says I already have it, even though I haven't updated for a few weeks, and
I'm pretty sure Youtube still sucks on my Mac.

------
maccman
I have a feeling you won't be able to update Chrome's Flash player - they use
a separate internal one.

